
MariaDB Raises $9M More, Michael Howard Named New CEO, Monty Widenius CTO - samaysharma
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/21/mariadb-raises-9m-more-michael-howard-named-new-ceo-monty-widenius-cto/
======
__john
This is only tangentially related... are there any open source databases that
implement materialized views as well as Oracle? Postgres is getting close but
they're not there yet...

~~~
clockwerx
Can you expand on that, I'm unclear on what you consider "better"

~~~
__john
Sure, what I think Oracle does better is it provides a lot more flexibility
with how you can refresh your materialized views. Oracle has 3 ways that I
know of to refresh materialized views; complete, fast, and partition change
tracking, furthermore Oracle allows you to refresh on commit instead of have
to manually do it or schedule a job to do it.

Although it has nothing to do with materialized views Oracle also has a built
in scheduler, which can be used to do periodic refreshes (hourly, nightly,
etc). You can achieve something similar with postgres by croning a SQL script.

To my knowledge postgres doesn't really have these things (other than in 9.5?
you can do refreshes without getting an exclusive lock like in 9.4), although
I could be wrong. I just wish Oracle wasn't so expensive.

~~~
vogan42
I don't disagree that oracle has excellent materialized view support, but
triggers and other strategies can go a long way also, I think Dan Chak did a
really nice chapter on this in his book enterprise rails, that is also
available online for free at [http://dan.chak.org/enterprise-
rails/chapter-12-materialized...](http://dan.chak.org/enterprise-
rails/chapter-12-materialized-views)

------
mathnode
MariaDB plans for version 10.2:

\- [https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/plans-
for-10x/](https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/plans-for-10x/)

